# help, can you float anubias nana?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi, i got a nice shipment of anubias nana from an apc member, unfortunately my driftwoods are not ready yet. Is it ok to float the anubias nanas in an empty tank for a few days, let it going in circles with the current, even though the plants already spent a few days in the shipping box? The tank is a biocube so it does have the lighting/filtration running already. 

Thanks


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I floated some Anubias for 9 days while I went out of town. Two of them sank and practically set themselves by the time I got back and the others were still doing well floating at the top.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't see why not. 

I had got this large section of Java fern and just tucked the roots behind the tanks waterheater cord, for lack of anywhere to put it and to keep it off the other plants.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I did a big trim once and threw probably 10 or 12 anubias nana into my 10 gallon quarantine tank with a HOB filter and the fluorescent light that came with the tank. I never did anything with them, left them floating, and they grew and thrived that way for months. I also put java moss and java fern in the tank in the same way and they all did well.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

ok thanks guys! those dang driftwoods are really pissing me off, i have boiled them 5 times so far tonight with 5 buckets of clean water, 30 min boiling every time. And they are still leeching out like crazy, water goes to dark brown in no time. :neutral:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I've been growing anubias for years. Honestly, you could put the anubias in a bag in a cardboard box in the cupboard and leave it there for 4-6 months and then take it out and grow it just fine.

Floating it in the tank for a few days is child's play for anubias - master of survival.

I have kept anubias floating for months at a time and they grow just fine. Being attached to wood is essentially like floating them in the water anyway, just anchoring them to a particular spot in the tank.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Honestly, you could put the anubias in a bag in a cardboard box in the cupboard and leave it there for 4-6 months and then take it out and grow it just fine.
> 
> Floating it in the tank for a few days is child's play for anubias - master of survival.


How very true! I once shipped some petites to someone, and for whatever reason it never got to them. It was returned home to me 2-3 months later. I opened up the box expecting to find mush in the plastic bag. Except for a couple of yellowed leaves, they were fine!


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

I would say watch the leaves for burning if you have a very bright light. Otherwise, they're pretty well indestructible as described above.


----------

